# Sunset on the prairie...



## JustJazzie (Nov 11, 2014)

We took the kiddos dirt biking this weekend. I didn't shoot too many pictures, but at the end of the day the lighting was too pretty to pass up. I threw this in JFF since I know the composition is less than ideal. I was limited in cropping since I wanted the sun right through the trees and our trailer was parked just camera left. Anyways, perfect or not I decided to share!


----------



## tecboy (Nov 11, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## SnappingShark (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 11, 2014)

I surely like it! Well done.  As it does remind me of an old prairie farm


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 11, 2014)

Heather Koch said:


> I surely like it! Well done.  As it does remind me of an old prairie farm


Thanks! It's my moms place. 5 acres of flat land with a mountain view in the distance. A very peaceful spot.


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 11, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Heather Koch said:
> 
> 
> > I surely like it! Well done.  As it does remind me of an old prairie farm
> ...


Wow, just beautiful.  Sounds like a nice place to grow up and live!


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 11, 2014)

Lovely & no flair.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2014)

NICE photo, Jazzie!! Well executed, and lovely.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 11, 2014)

Heather Koch said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Heather Koch said:
> ...



Oh, I didn't grow up there. Just a rental. Sure would have been nice though!!



Ron Evers said:


> Lovely & no flair.


Thank you! I think the sun was a little diffused. I tried several angles and none had flair. So that's more on the luck side I suppose!



Derrel said:


> NICE photo, Jazzie!! Well executed, and lovely.



Thank you!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2014)

I think your photo has PLENTY of flair! It does not however, suffer from flare!


----------



## SnappingShark (Nov 11, 2014)

The one thing that's bugging me, and it's only a small thing, is the power lines behind the trees.


----------



## annamaria (Nov 11, 2014)

Very nice, I like it.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 11, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> The one thing that's bugging me, and it's only a small thing, is the power lines behind the trees.


I didn't even notice those! Lol. Didn't look very hard either. I wasn't as thrilled with the setas as I was hoping to be so it was a quick vibrance adjustment and export. :giggle:


----------



## snerd (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, it's very nice! And I know my prairie sunsets!!


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 11, 2014)

I like it.


----------

